# Solved: How to make a collage in Photoshop CS2



## Lucy16 (Jun 29, 2007)

Does anyone know a quick way to make a collage in Photoshop CS2? 
The one I'm trying to do right now is with digital photos. Thanks!!
Lucy16


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

(From other thread


Lucy16 said:


> Thank you...I was wondering if I should have done that! This was my first post...what a newbie, huh?


That's fine, many people do that. 

Let me look around, I think I know of some that can do that.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Picasa can make collages, give it a try and see if it does what you want it too.

http://picasa.google.com/


----------



## professor05 (Jun 11, 2007)

yeah, it'd be much easier with Picasa than Photoshop.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

professor05 said:


> yeah, it'd be much easier with Picasa than Photoshop.


why?


----------



## professor05 (Jun 11, 2007)

Try Picasa yourself... All you have to do is select the photos you want to make a collage out of and then press button "Collage". But in Photoshop you need to do a lot of erasing and stuff in order just to get one collage-picture. Plus Picasa makes very nice borders around the pictures, which is not an option in Photoshop, you'll have to do it yourself.
But if you work with photography, want precision and perfection, then use Photoshop.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

professor05 said:


> But if you work with photography, want precision and perfection, then use Photoshop.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh, sorry Lucy16, I was referring to your other post that said nothing about Photoshop.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

http://www.google.com/search?btnG=Google+Search&q=photoshop+collage


----------



## Lucy16 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks everybody! Ferrija1 you are awesome!
Lucy16


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Sure. 

If your thread is solved, please mark your thread solved by selecting _*Mark Solved*_ and clicking _*Perform Action*_ in the _*Thread Tools*_ at the top of your thread.


----------



## Arko (Jun 21, 2008)

If you are a perfectionist then only use Photoshop because although you need to do a lot of tweaking in Photoshop to get the collage, but you will get what you want in you your own way! So first decide whether you want to use Picassa or Photoshop! 
bye


----------

